# Hertz MLK3 passives or active?



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

About to order a set and it is available with out without the crossovers. i was wondering if there was any advantage to running the passives? they look like a monster!! any one who have had experience please chime in.

thank you


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

noone had any experiences?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

noone has had experience with this set????


----------



## third1 (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sure everyone here will say active.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

They are definately a fully-equipped and 'designed' crossover, so it really depends on what you have for 'control' if you run active.

The passives feature contour circuitry, time delay, impedance correction and obviously 'balance' between the components.....so for these, I would say it's a tossup if you are not a Pro Tuner..

If you are going to run the MLK3, I would say it's worth it. For a simple 2-way (MLK2) it would prove to be much easier to tune things yourself if going all active on only 4 channels vs trying to balance 6.

I personally like them, but have not had much experience with them yet.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

There's no simple answer, if you're a great tuner and have a lot of time to tweak I would say Active. If you can place the Tweeter and Mid Range close together and don't want the cost of multiple Amps and the frustration of tuning then go Passive.


----------



## Pad (Mar 22, 2009)

I've heard a setup with passives, it was a Hertz demo car, with Audison 4.1k powering it and Clarion DRZ9255 head unit, most likely a cost no objective project. The installer, Lazaro (one of the best here), chose to use the passive crossover. It sounded best than any active crossover configuration he tried.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Pad said:


> I've heard a setup with passives, it was a Hertz demo car, with Audison 4.1k powering it and Clarion DRZ9255 head unit, most likely a cost no objective project. The installer, Lazaro (one of the best here), chose to use the passive crossover. It sounded best than any active crossover configuration he tried.


that is what i have been hearing. the rest of my system will consist of an ms8 and two zapco c2k 4.0, so the amplifier channels is not a problem. if i get the passives i will be using it tri amped anyways. i have always been an active guy but i just hear that the passives makes a huge difference in this set. 

do you have any pics of the car? where were the mids and tweeters mounted? i personally was going to put the mids and tweets in teh pillars and the midbass in the kicks. these will be replacing my esotar2 2 ways. i am hoping it will be better. guess i will be ordering with the passives tomorrow.


----------



## Pad (Mar 22, 2009)

Midbasses were in doors, mids and tweeters in A pillars. But it was quite unorthodox, as the tweeters were close to the windshield, and the ribbon mids were closer to the seats, quite a few inches apart from each other. All on axis.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> that is what i have been hearing. the rest of my system will consist of an ms8 and two zapco c2k 4.0, so the amplifier channels is not a problem. if i get the passives i will be using it tri amped anyways. i have always been an active guy but i just hear that the passives makes a huge difference in this set.
> 
> do you have any pics of the car? where were the mids and tweeters mounted? i personally was going to put the mids and tweets in teh pillars and the midbass in the kicks. these will be replacing my esotar2 2 ways. i am hoping it will be better. guess i will be ordering with the passives tomorrow.


? Replacing your Esotar2 set?  

Not sure if it'll be the right move... I've heard the 3 way Esotar2 and the presentation was stellar. No T/A, just EQ. 

What didn't you like about the Esotar2? Coz I think you'd be better off just buying a midrange... 

Kelvin


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Pad said:


> Midbasses were in doors, mids and tweeters in A pillars. But it was quite unorthodox, as the tweeters were close to the windshield, and the ribbon mids were closer to the seats, quite a few inches apart from each other. All on axis.


that is another problem.. it is going to be veryyy difficult to get the midrange on axis without it looking huge and obstructive..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> ? Replacing your Esotar2 set?
> 
> Not sure if it'll be the right move... I've heard the 3 way Esotar2 and the presentation was stellar. No T/A, just EQ.
> 
> ...


i really like it alot, but i think the hertz 3 way might sound better than the dyn 2 way. i want midrange and tweets in the pillars and to get the 430 and 110 in the pillars would be harder to get to sound right. and i want midbass in the kicks and not doors also. so i figured the mlk3 would be my best bet.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

ended up not ordering the set. i was told by someone who have had extensive experience with this set tell me that the ribbon needs to be completely on axis and that it cannot be mounted with the angle of the pillars, it has to be completely vertical. i just believe that this would just look silly in my car. so the search continues for the ultimate midrange/tweet combo for pillar set up...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> ended up not ordering the set. i was told by someone who have had extensive experience with this set tell me that the ribbon needs to be completely on axis and that it cannot be mounted with the angle of the pillars, it has to be completely vertical. i just believe that this would just look silly in my car. so the search continues for the ultimate midrange/tweet combo for pillar set up...


The Esotar Mid Range is really nice should mate well with your other Esotar Drivers. :sunny:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> The Esotar Mid Range is really nice should mate well with your other Esotar Drivers. :sunny:


yea, but im pretty set of putting midbass in kicks and tweets and midrange in the pillars... i dotn think the 430 and 110 would be great up there... thinking about the orchestra set actually... hmm


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

You could go Thesis then. 

Kelvin


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> You could go Thesis then.
> 
> Kelvin


have you had experience with them? i wish i could demo before buying because its so expensive but that is not an option.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> have you had experience with them? i wish i could demo before buying because its so expensive but that is not an option.


I've been told by Audison that they're the bomb. :laugh:


----------



## Pad (Mar 22, 2009)

I've heard the Hertz Mille, and shortly after an Audison Thesis setup. Three-way components, Quattro amplifiers et al. The best gear you can get from Audison, except for Thesis HV Venti amps.

And... I liked the Hertz better. I've found the ribbons to be something else. But that's me. Both kits are good. The Thesis setup were better in tonal precision (most likely due to Thesis amps), but the Hertz takes _everything else_. 

Unfortunately I haven't heard any Dyn speakers to compare.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I would normally say active for any system... but the MLK3 is my only exception. That ribbon midrange is VERY sensitive and have been known to melt down even at the hands of Larry Frederick. Hertz is pulling it from the line for that reason and will be replacing it with a cone midrange some time next year. (it was supposed to be 4th quarter this year)

The passive crossover is very tunable and with proper installation can provide excellent results. Also, the reason for needing to be vertical is so both seats can enjoy- and it must be at ear level. This driver has little to no vertical dispersion, so the sound will radiate L/R only. You can mount them elsewhere, but they have to be pointed at the primary listener.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Pad said:


> I've heard the Hertz Mille, and shortly after an Audison Thesis setup. Three-way components, Quattro amplifiers et al. The best gear you can get from Audison, except for Thesis HV Venti amps.
> 
> And... I liked the Hertz better. I've found the ribbons to be something else. But that's me. Both kits are good. The Thesis setup were better in tonal precision (most likely due to Thesis amps), but the Hertz takes _everything else_.
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't heard any Dyn speakers to compare.


how were the midrange mounted in that car do you recall? how would you describe the sound in more detail of both sets?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

slade1274 said:


> I would normally say active for any system... but the MLK3 is my only exception. That ribbon midrange is VERY sensitive and have been known to melt down even at the hands of Larry Frederick. Hertz is pulling it from the line for that reason and will be replacing it with a cone midrange some time next year. (it was supposed to be 4th quarter this year)
> 
> The passive crossover is very tunable and with proper installation can provide excellent results. Also, the reason for needing to be vertical is so both seats can enjoy- and it must be at ear level. This driver has little to no vertical dispersion, so the sound will radiate L/R only. You can mount them elsewhere, but they have to be pointed at the primary listener.


thank you for the info... but that is my problem, there is no way in hell to make the ribbons mostly on axis at ear level andddd still look stealth and not obstructive. butttt if its even better than the orchestra it might be worth it... still a toss up... to make it worse, i hear the ribbons need an enclosure also..


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

If you're up for it; the Thesis set is awesome. I've herd them on a board and in two vehicles and they are the real deal..... better than the Mille line IMHO- I'm running the ML1600 and ML280S active.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

slade1274 said:


> If you're up for it; the Thesis set is awesome. I've herd them on a board and in two vehicles and they are the real deal..... better than the Mille line IMHO- I'm running the ML1600 and ML280S active.


can you exemplify on how the thesis is better? midbass response? tweeters? vocals? so overall the thesis is better than the mlk3 with the ribbons? even the midrange? sorry for all the questions, you seem to be one of the few that have heard both.

thank you again


----------



## Pad (Mar 22, 2009)

While searching for the Thesis pics, I accidentally found the Mille system pics. I did search for it, but couldn't find... oh Murphy.

Mille:
ImageShack Album - 18 images

Thesis:
Bass Audio | New Beetle Bass Audio X-Treme 2009

If I were to install the Mille set, I'd just make a black A pillar. Safer and would be cool with the ribbons. I wasn't able to hear the Mini (Morel Supremos and Genesis), the keys wasn't there atm. In the end, this was a sad day. I went back home thinking "Damn, my system is a p.o.s".


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> can you exemplify on how the thesis is better? midbass response? tweeters? vocals? so overall the thesis is better than the mlk3 with the ribbons? even the midrange? sorry for all the questions, you seem to be one of the few that have heard both.
> 
> thank you again


The ribbons are great; don't get me wrong- I just see no use for them in a car due to the dispersion pattern and subsequent install limitations. They are also very touchy to what power and frequencies you feed them.... The Thesis gives you a great natural tonality with the install flexibility of the 3" midrange.... and those midbass drivers have great output while retaining composure.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

slade1274 said:


> The ribbons are great; don't get me wrong- I just see no use for them in a car due to the dispersion pattern and subsequent install limitations. They are also very touchy to what power and frequencies you feed them.... The Thesis gives you a great natural tonality with the install flexibility of the 3" midrange.... and those midbass drivers have great output while retaining composure.


thanks for the response.. i did not know that hertz is coming out with a midrange to replace the ribbon. im actually thinking about getting the mlk2 and use it with the focal beryllium 3 in i already have. or maybe even go an all out diy set with scan 18w, focal be 3, and rainbow plats. i wonder how that would compare to the orchestra. hmmm


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hertz HL70 is an AMAZING 3" driver..... or you can check out it's cousin in the Audison Voce line. Either of them will have no problem keeping up with the MLK2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

slade1274 said:


> Hertz HL70 is an AMAZING 3" driver..... or you can check out it's cousin in the Audison Voce line. Either of them will have no problem keeping up with the MLK2


wow.. i wouldnt think that the hl70 or the voce 3 in would be in the same league as the beryllium 3 in or the thesis 3 in.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

HMMMM the voce 3 inch drivers with the MLK2.... I still like the Dyns... So anybody here had experience with the focal be 3 in mids??


----------



## SkodaTeam (Feb 26, 2009)

slade1274 said:


> Hertz HL70 is an AMAZING 3" driver..... or you can check out it's cousin in the Audison Voce line. Either of them will have no problem keeping up with the MLK2



I disagree. HL70 is even far away from the DLS Iridium 3 midrange. There is no comparison between this midrange and DynEsotar, Focal and ML...


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, we'll have to agree to disagree as I believe the HL70 has merits above the DLS dome midrange and many above the ML ribbon in automotive applications. I have never directly compared them to the other brands you mention; but I stand by my belief in that midrange.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Well I have compared the IR3 to many of the above. And yep a cousin of the HL70 and sorry sir the IR3 falls short to the HL70. So i have to agree with Ryan on this one. And as nice as the Be 3 is the HL70 will give a run for it money and it cost less.

Just remember application is everything. But drivers like the BE3 and the HL70 have more flexibility (wider usable range) over a dome like the IR3 and yes I'm a fan of the IR3 and have used it since DLS first brought it to the US. The IR3 has a somewhat better off-axis response, but that is not always a good thing in mobile environment. Now if you talk about the Scandinavia 3, now we have a conversation.


----------



## SkodaTeam (Feb 26, 2009)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Well I have compared the IR3 to many of the above. And yep a cousin of the HL70 and sorry sir the IR3 falls short to the HL70. So i have to agree with Ryan on this one. .


Ok, that is something hard to believe  I have compared Hertz HL70 and Ir 3 and the DLS have so much moore detail, better dispersin, moore clear sound.....nevermind, too much offtopic here, everyone have rights to have own opinion


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

SkodaTeam said:


> Ok, that is something hard to believe  I have compared Hertz HL70 and Ir 3 and the DLS have so much moore detail, better dispersin, moore clear sound.....nevermind, too much offtopic here, everyone have rights to have own opinion


Are we talking the 2009 model of the HL70 or the New 2010 model of the HL70. If your talking the old unit I will have to agree with you. Two totally different animals.

We are talking this driver old model:










vs. This driver, the new model:










But I say to the OP, if you have the Be3 already, Us it!! It is an outstanding driver and should work very well with the ML280 and ML1600


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Well I have compared the IR3 to many of the above. And yep a cousin of the HL70 and sorry sir the IR3 falls short to the HL70. So i have to agree with Ryan on this one. And as nice as the Be 3 is the HL70 will give a run for it money and it cost less.
> 
> Just remember application is everything. But drivers like the BE3 and the HL70 have more flexibility (wider usable range) over a dome like the IR3 and yes I'm a fan of the IR3 and have used it since DLS first brought it to the US. The IR3 has a somewhat better off-axis response, but that is not always a good thing in mobile environment. Now if you talk about the Scandinavia 3, now we have a conversation.


hey mark, do you happen to have experience with the orchestra set? if yes, how would it compare to the mlk3.. etc...

thank you


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I really like the older hl70 but after comparing it to the cdm88 the CDM 88 blew it out of the water.. But if you sat the newer mids are better hmmm could get interesting this winter in garage... So Hl70 or Voce 3????


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Possibly Scandinavia 3  but that mid range is huge .


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

matdotcom2000 said:


> I really like the older hl70 but after comparing it to the cdm88 the CDM 88 blew it out of the water.. But if you sat the newer mids are better hmmm could get interesting this winter in garage... So Hl70 or Voce 3????


yes the new HL70 is quite a bit better, quite a bit


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

ended up buying the mlk3 set with the passives.... the suitcase is HUGE and heavy! thanks to everyone for their responses...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't forget to give us your impressions compared to the Dyns. 

Kelvin


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> Don't forget to give us your impressions compared to the Dyns.
> 
> Kelvin


x2 :lurk:


----------



## SkodaTeam (Feb 26, 2009)

matdotcom2000 said:


> I really like the older hl70 but after comparing it to the cdm88 the CDM 88 blew it out of the water.. But if you sat the newer mids are better hmmm could get interesting this winter in garage... QUOTE]
> 
> I agree with that. And DLS Ir3 is better from CDM88 for me. I compared IR3 with old HL70, but i heard the new HL70 and i am not impresed...
> 
> And scandi3 is knows as better midrange - step ahead from Ir3 and it's not expensive also.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

the review is not goig to come for awhile guys... probably during this christmas break.. as far as the buildwise, the midbass looks greatt.. midrange is veryyyy heavy for its size, but the tweeter seems a little cheap to me.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hertz should really consider bringing back another Dome Mid, like the old HD500, as it was nice, although not for everyone.

If the HD500 was an 8ohm driver (rather than 4ohm) I wouldn't have sold mine and I would be installing them along side the rest of my gear (ML280's, ML1600's, MLCX3 X-over).....although I do have an email into Hertz Support to see if they can offer 'suggested' or 'authorized' modification plans for the MLCX3 to accomodate a 4ohm midrange driver rather than an 8ohm as it is setup/consigured for currently.

I really want to run the MLCX3's with my ML280's and ML1600's, but DO NOT want to run the ML500r's.....rather another mid if possible.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Allan74 said:


> Hertz should really consider bringing back another Dome Mid, like the old HD500, as it was nice, although not for everyone.
> 
> If the HD500 was an 8ohm driver (rather than 4ohm) I wouldn't have sold mine and I would be installing them along side the rest of my gear (ML280's, ML1600's, MLCX3 X-over).....although I do have an email into Hertz Support to see if they can offer 'suggested' or 'authorized' modification plans for the MLCX3 to accomodate a 4ohm midrange driver rather than an 8ohm as it is setup/consigured for currently.
> 
> I really want to run the MLCX3's with my ML280's and ML1600's, but DO NOT want to run the ML500r's.....rather another mid if possible.


why not the ml500r? because of sound or difficulty of installation?


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> why not the ml500r? because of sound or difficulty of installation?


Because it's ugly looking......

I nearly passed on the purchase of ML280's because I find them ugly looking as well and nearly used Space1 tweeters untill I came to my senses.....

I personally like 'simple/classic' looking drivers that are to be surface mounted and not 'stealth' installed.


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

I dig the ML280's personally.

It's all the same anyways, but I can definitely appreciate the stealthiness of the Space's.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Allan74 said:


> Because it's ugly looking......
> 
> I nearly passed on the purchase of ML280's because I find them ugly looking as well and nearly used Space1 tweeters untill I came to my senses.....
> 
> I personally like 'simple/classic' looking drivers that are to be surface mounted and not 'stealth' installed.


LOL.. i must agree.. it will be looking pretty big and obstructive in the pillars..


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

If I wasn't such an idiot-impulse-buyer-shopper, I wouldn't be riding a bunch of oddball Hertz stuff right now that I can't decide what to do with, buying/selling every week as I change my mind about things.

*I am however considering going Audison TH 3.0 and TH 1.5 in the Pillars, because frankly, THIS IS DEAD SEXY......*










.....then run a pair of ML1600's in each door


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

Allan74 said:


> If I wasn't such an idiot-impulse-buyer-shopper, I wouldn't be riding a bunch of oddball Hertz stuff right now that I can't decide what to do with, buying/selling every week as I change my mind about things.
> 
> *I am however considering going Audison TH 3.0 and TH 1.5 in the Pillars, because frankly, THIS IS DEAD SEXY......*
> 
> ...


I would seriously consider the Thesis 6.5's as well. Had a chance to help with a thesis 3-way build recently, and they were all superb.

The 6.5's blow the ML1600's out of the water, (not taking anything away from the ML's of course they're great.) The Sax's play everything so well, super flat and balanced. No dip at 500 Hz the ML's normally have, barely touched the eq.

Time for me to start saving, lol.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

WOW... those pillars are drop dead gorgeous... my problem with that however is its not stealth... it will get jacked fast!! hmmm so the orchestras are thatttt much better??? hmmm maybe i made a wrong decision. still not installed yet..


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

What I dont get is this. I am looking at the tech sheets and the orchestra just does not look like they are worth the cash... I wish I could demo them in person... I degress


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> WOW... those pillars are drop dead gorgeous... my problem with that however is its not stealth... it will get jacked fast!! hmmm so the orchestras are thatttt much better??? hmmm maybe i made a wrong decision. still not installed yet..


My problem is, the Orchestra's, per driver, are DOUBLE the price of each comparable Mille driver......and the Mille drivers were not cheap to begin with either...lol


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

matdotcom2000 said:


> What I dont get is this. I am looking at the tech sheets and the orchestra just does not look like they are worth the cash... I wish I could demo them in person... I degress


Worth the cash is all subjective IMO. They really are a excellent speakers though.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

mrpeabody said:


> Worth the cash is all subjective IMO. They really are a excellent speakers though.


True but at the same time not so true... Cause thats a **** load of cash to spend on a maybe....


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

matdotcom2000 said:


> True but at the same time not so true... Cause thats a **** load of cash to spend on a maybe....


There might be something just as good for less from someone else that I haven't heard before. But I can tell you that they blow all the other hertz/audison sets out of the water.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

If I had the cash, I'd try these: 
BEWITH�@Speaker�@Confidence Bianco Fuji 
BEWITH Speaker C-180 Bianco Fuji 

Just love the special tweeter 

Kelvin 

PS: not much info though but heard those are the S#X...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

mrpeabody said:


> There might be something just as good for less from someone else that I haven't heard before. But I can tell you that they blow all the other hertz/audison sets out of the water.


did you demo the the mlk3 and orchestra on the board or in a car?


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> did you demo the the mlk3 and orchestra on the board or in a car?


The MLK3's are in a different car than the Orchestra's.

True a board would at least offer an exact playing field, but I still hold my opinion as I've had a lot of experience playing with various Mille builds.


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

> Well I have compared the IR3 to many of the above.


What about DLS UR2.5 compared to IR3, do you have any experience?

Tõnu


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Allan74 said:


> My problem is, the Orchestra's, per driver, are DOUBLE the price of each comparable Mille driver......and the Mille drivers were not cheap to begin with either...lol



Ummm, not entirely true. Only the midbass is the case, the midrange is equivalent and the tweeter is only slightly more... in fact the ML280s is the highest price tweeter in the family.....if we're talking MSRP comparisons.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

msrp on the mlk3 is 3500 while the orchestra is 3400 i believe..


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

slade1274 said:


> Ummm, not entirely true. Only the midbass is the case, the midrange is equivalent and the tweeter is only slightly more... in fact the ML280s is the highest price tweeter in the family.....if we're talking MSRP comparisons.


I must have come across some crazy HIGH pricing on the Audison stuff then, because it was freakin expensive.....


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> msrp on the mlk3 is 3500 while the orchestra is 3400 i believe..


True, but the MLK3 comes with the passive crossover that is ~$1k, so that's not apples to apples either.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

slade1274 said:


> True, but the MLK3 comes with the passive crossover that is ~$1k, so that's not apples to apples either.


you are correct sir... passives vs active.. price per driver the orchestra is a little more.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

subwoofery said:


> If I had the cash, I'd try these:
> BEWITH�@Speaker�@Confidence Bianco Fuji
> BEWITH Speaker C-180 Bianco Fuji
> 
> ...


They are quite nice. 

Also i really that Audison TH 1.5 tweeter, that thing is 66mm, over 2". How large is the dome on it, what about an 1.5" as the TH1.5 says? Has to be a very dynamic tweeter. Really like that. But I like all the Audison/Hertz tweeters, well the ones in the ML family of tweeters anyway, ML280 and ML28/Space 1


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> They are quite nice.
> 
> Also i really that Audison TH 1.5 tweeter, that thing is 66mm, over 2". How large is the dome on it, what about an 1.5" as the TH1.5 says? Has to be a very dynamic tweeter. Really like that. But I like all the Audison/Hertz tweeters, well the ones in the ML family of tweeters anyway, ML280 and ML28/Space 1


Manage to hear the Bewith? If yes, please give your impressions. 

Kelvin 

PS: sorry for the thread jacking


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

subwoofery said:


> Manage to hear the Bewith? If yes, please give your impressions.
> 
> Kelvin
> 
> PS: sorry for the thread jacking


PM sent


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

MantaOwner said:


> What about DLS UR2.5 compared to IR3, do you have any experience?
> 
> Tõnu


Still would like to know it.

Tõnu


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Allan74 said:


> If I wasn't such an idiot-impulse-buyer-shopper, I wouldn't be riding a bunch of oddball Hertz stuff right now that I can't decide what to do with, buying/selling every week as I change my mind about things.
> 
> *I am however considering going Audison TH 3.0 and TH 1.5 in the Pillars, because frankly, THIS IS DEAD SEXY......*
> 
> ...


Southsyde,

I'd like to hear an a-pillar setup like this and a/b it with mine. I think I'd like the results.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

have you had issues getting your midrange focused due to it's downward angle vs. slightly upward as pictured above? I am so bummed I didn't make it up for the NC meet as I am still so eager to listen to the M5!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

minibox said:


> Southsyde,
> 
> I'd like to hear an a-pillar setup like this and a/b it with mine. I think I'd like the results.


Update, i ended up buying the orchestra set also. Think i will be going with the orchestras. The ribbons seems wayy too hard to mount in the pillars without it looking huge and obstructive... So the MLK3 will be for sale as soon as i get a chance to take some pics. 

minibox - those pillars areeee pretty nice, so you would prefer these pillars over yours? i personally think the m5 pillars are drop dead gorgeous, and i was going to mimic them. but i will be playing with the angles in the car before anything is concrete.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Update, i ended up buying the orchestra set also..


BASTARD !
Consider me filled with envious rage  .....but envy none the less.....lol


----------



## chauss (Sep 20, 2009)

I am a HUGE electrostatic fan- but a car is not a large enough space to use stats in- at least not easily! It seems to me it would be quite a feat to get the imaging right in such a small space....I know my home speakers are VERY temperamental about positioning. But if you get it right you can not beat the lifelike airy qualities- especially with the human voice. Since you have them- it may well be worth a try.... especially if you like tracks with strong vocals!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

How much is the Orchestra set, I know it doesn't come cheap.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I really wanted to fit the mlk3 but my fabrication skills is not good enough to make the midrange looked pretty. The 3 in mid would be muchh easier to incorporate.

As far as the price, yesss, they cost me a left arm, a right leg and a thumb.. hehe they are actually more expensive than the hertz mlk3 with passives.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> I really wanted to fit the mlk3 but my fabrication skills is not good enough to make the midrange looked pretty. The 3 in mid would be muchh easier to incorporate.
> 
> As far as the price, yesss, they cost me a left arm, a right leg and a thumb.. hehe they are actually more expensive than the hertz mlk3 with passives.


Come on now you know it also cost you a left nut.


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

You're going to love the thesis' congrats


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Come on now you know it also cost you a left nut.


LOL... I just hope that they sound better than the esotar2 2-way. Cuz its pretty damn good already.


----------



## shibbydevil (Jul 2, 2010)

Dang it man, I never even got to hear those! I HAVE to hear the thesis, they are on my bucket list.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

They are are on mine as well.. Hopefully he will let my **** for ears tune them.......


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> LOL... I just hope that they sound better than the esotar2 2-way. Cuz its pretty damn good already.


If it was me I would have added the Esotar 3" Mid Range to what you already have.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> If it was me I would have added the Esotar 3" Mid Range to what you already have.


I am probably going to be ordering those next week also, but i am pretty set of using the orchestra. i really wanted to do a pillar install with midbass in the kicks. But we will see how it goes. the build on the orchestra set is toppp notch tho. just as good if not better than the esotar2. the tweeter is HUGE and is very heavy. and the midbass looks like a beast!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> I am probably going to be ordering those next week also, but i am pretty set of using the orchestra. i really wanted to do a pillar install with midbass in the kicks. But we will see how it goes. the build on the orchestra set is toppp notch tho. just as good if not better than the esotar2. the tweeter is HUGE and is very heavy. and the midbass looks like a beast!!


I would hope that a three way would outdo a two way and I have no doubt that the Orchestra set is top notch. The guys over at Audison have been trying to get me to switch to the Thesis Drivers.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

slade1274 said:


> have you had issues getting your midrange focused due to it's downward angle vs. slightly upward as pictured above? I am so bummed I didn't make it up for the NC meet as I am still so eager to listen to the M5!!!


My midrange is aimed slighly upward, just not to the degree as the one in this picture. So far focusing the midrange hasn't been an issue but tonally I'm still not near where I want to be. Hopefully those issues will be worked out after this weekend! I was mainly referring to the tweeter location in the picture. I'm almost certain this guy's getting more stage width than I am due to the tweeter being on the outside of the mid. 
We missed you at the meet. I hear you've made some changes to the sti!


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> I am probably going to be ordering those next week also, but i am pretty set of using the orchestra. i really wanted to do a pillar install with midbass in the kicks. But we will see how it goes. the build on the orchestra set is toppp notch tho. just as good if not better than the esotar2. the tweeter is HUGE and is very heavy. and the midbass looks like a beast!!


That's because the midbass is a beast, you will not be disappointed with them. Trust me, Audison hit one out of the park with those.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> I would hope that a three way would outdo a two way and I have no doubt that the Orchestra set is top notch. The guys over at Audison have been trying to get me to switch to the Thesis Drivers.


What are you running now? Why not make the switch?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

minibox said:


> My midrange is aimed slighly upward, just not to the degree as the one in this picture. So far focusing the midrange hasn't been an issue but tonally I'm still not near where I want to be. Hopefully those issues will be worked out after this weekend! I was mainly referring to the tweeter location in the picture. I'm almost certain this guy's getting more stage width than I am due to the tweeter being on the outside of the mid.
> We missed you at the meet. I hear you've made some changes to the sti!


What tonally are you not happy with your set up? can you explain more?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> What are you running now? Why not make the switch?


I'm running the Focal BE Mid Range and Tweeter, Scan Speak Revelator 7" Mid Bass, JL Audio 12W7 Subwoofer. I don't think the Thesis Drivers will outperform what I already have.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

minibox said:


> That's because the midbass is a beast, you will not be disappointed with them. Trust me, Audison hit one out of the park with those.


I will be sending them 300 watts of c2k power, so hopefully they rock!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm running the Focal BE Mid Range and Tweeter, Scan Speak Revelator 7" Mid Bass, JL Audio 12W7 Subwoofer. I don't think the Thesis Drivers will outperform what I already have.


I have a set of the focal be also, when i get a chance to do a little test and i can give you my opinion on how they compare to the thesis.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> I have a set of the focal be also, when i get a chance to do a little test and i can give you my opinion on how they compare to the thesis.


The Be Tweeter takes a long time to break in so be very patient and it is very temperamental so use an RTA.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> The Be Tweeter takes a long time to break in so be very patient and it is very temperamental so use an RTA.


Nice set up BTW, where you got the mids and tweets mounted? got pics? i dont have the be tweet, just the midrange....


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Nice set up BTW, where you got the mids and tweets mounted? got pics? i dont have the be tweet, just the midrange....


Thank you!
I have them in the A Pillars Mid Range Sealed. No I don't have any pictures.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> What tonally are you not happy with your set up? can you explain more?


Couldn't be happier with the x3 b/c it was tuned by someone with a much more experienced ear than myself. Despite not being a very experienced tuner the m5 still sounds great but I know it has the potential to sound phenomenal. I am confident that the m5 will be just as good or perhaps better when I get someone who knows what he's doing to tune it. Like most people on this forum I'm just very picky.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

minibox said:


> Couldn't be happier with the x3 b/c it was tuned by someone with a much more experienced ear than myself. Despite not being a very experienced tuner the m5 still sounds great but I know it has the potential to sound phenomenal. I am confident that the m5 will be just as good or perhaps better when I get someone who knows what he's doing to tune it. Like most people on this forum I'm just very picky.


Gotcha!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

For those who cares:












Thesis Sax vs ML1600:





































Thesis Voce vs ML 500r:




























Thesis Violiono vs ML280:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Notice the size difference of the ribbons and the voce...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice... Get on with the install now. 

Kelvin


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Those are purdy!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

The MLK3 are for sale if anyone is interested...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...n-speak-12m-nib-tru-tech-2200s-stage-3-a.html


----------



## Heath (May 3, 2009)

just installed a set of the MLK2's. These are an awesome set of speakers. If you love detail to your music and some serious balls to your Mid/Mid Bass these are the best set I know of. I have the ability to mute my subs and they still sound as if they were playing. There not even broken in yet. Cannot wait until they get some play time to them.

FYI-Love the thesis. To bad you couldn't do a side by side comparo. That would be awesome.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Heath said:


> just installed a set of the MLK2's. These are an awesome set of speakers. If you love detail to your music and some serious balls to your Mid/Mid Bass these are the best set I know of. I have the ability to mute my subs and they still sound as if they were playing. There not even broken in yet. Cannot wait until they get some play time to them.
> 
> FYI-Love the thesis. To bad you couldn't do a side by side comparo. That would be awesome.


How do you have them mounted? what does your set up consist of? arent you using the ms8 also? glad you like em!! they look like realllly great speakers!


----------



## Heath (May 3, 2009)

These are mounted in a 2010 Toyota Tundra. The mids and tweets are mounted in the factory locations with the mids in the doors and the tweets in the upper most corner of the door by the a pillar. The factory locations for the tweets are perfect and are angled right at the drivers location.

The rest of my system consist of the following:

Head Unit: Factory
Processor: Bit One
Front Stage: MLK2 ( Active)
Front Stage Amp: Mosconi AS400.2 (200 watts x 4 @ 4ohm)
Rear Stage: None
Subs: (2) Hertz HX250
Sub Amp: Mosconi AS300.3 Bridged (1800 Watts @ 2ohm)

Door are deadened.

This system is clean and mean. It has all the detail of SQ build with the balls to boot.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Heath said:


> These are mounted in a 2010 Toyota Tundra. The mids and tweets are mounted in the factory locations with the mids in the doors and the tweets in the upper most corner of the door by the a pillar. The factory locations for the tweets are perfect and are angled right at the drivers location.
> 
> The rest of my system consist of the following:
> 
> ...


niceee


----------



## Rapture (Feb 3, 2010)

Since you're going with the Orchestras, requesting a new install log thread up and going, please


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

i am starting veryyyyy sooooon.. but thing is, my gf's digital camera which i use is broken... there will be no build thread...


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> i really like it alot, but i think the hertz 3 way might sound better than the dyn 2 way. i want midrange and tweets in the pillars and to get the 430 and 110 in the pillars would be harder to get to sound right. and i want midbass in the kicks and not doors also. so i figured the mlk3 would be my best bet.


Why would it be difficult to get the Esotars to sound right in the A-pillars? 

And what sub did you go with? Basso?

Where are the pics of the new install?!


----------



## chtaylor71 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just recently heard Audison Thesis Speakers running active with LRX amps in a M5, the depth, the clarity was amazing...Truly one of the best audio systems I have every heard including some factory demo systems.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

just an update for those who care.... just got the tweeters and midrange in my 20 lb apillar and so far i am LOVIN the sound of the thesis.. will try to do the kicks this weekend and will have the coplete set in. so far the midrange and highs i must say is phenominal!! giving the esotar2 a run for its money, but again this is just prelimanary thoughts and the midbass is not even in...


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

What sub are you going with?

Did you use the esotar2 3 way or just the 
2 way?

Btw, curious when/if 20 lb pods/pillars become a safety issue if in a car accident?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

running jbl 10gti IB, i never ran the esotar 3 way just two..

as far as for accidents i dont think so, the acura rl's apillars fit veryyyy night in there, there is a metal knob that fits on the top, there is NO way that thing is going anywhere..


----------



## rayheatfan (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm running MLK 3 PA which is 280,700 and 1600 and they are currently run passive mids and highs and active on woofer. Soon be to all active on bitone.1. They are amazing!


----------

